
Upcoming Gmail Features - twapi
http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2010/07/upcoming-gmail-features.html
======
davidw
Any gmail guys out there? Something I desperately, desperately want is this:

I use one gmail account with several email addresses. I want the ability to
specify that certain people should be associated with certain addresses. I.e.
rivet-dev@tcl.apache.org gets associated with my Apache address. Clients get
associated with my @dedasys.com address. Family with @welton.it, and so on and
so forth. I hate it when I accidentally send something from @gmail.com to
clients.

~~~
nzmsv
There's a Labs extension that can undo a send operation if you can click fast
enough. But I agree, this would be a very nice feature to have.

~~~
stanleydrew
No need to click if you have keyboard shortcuts on. Just hit 'z.'

------
DrJokepu
Not directly related to the article but it reminded me that I discovered today
the most amazing Google Mail feature ever: the "Forgotten Attachment
Reminder." Basically it looks at the body of your email and if it detects that
you mentionned an attachment but you didn't actually attach anything to the
e-mail, it reminds you before sending. This is very useful for disorganized
people like me who forget to actually attach the file two times out of three.

------
chaosmachine
Since we're all requesting features... I want the ability to send messages to
the spam folder with a custom filter. I receive certain types of spam that
always get through, despite flagging it multiple times. They're easily killed
with the "create filter" feature, but I end up having to send them to the
trash, which is less than ideal, because now my trash is full of spam.

So, in summary, please add "send to spam" to the custom filter actions.

~~~
ovi256
I think they want you to manually flag spam using the Spam button, rather than
using an automated filter, mainly to avoid false positives.

------
slowpoison
I've asked the GMail team repeatedly for a way to tag messages while I'm
composing them. It saves many clicks after sending -> go to sent mail, select
the message, apply a label, go back to inbox. It seems like a great value-add
for the zealous label-users.

~~~
bdr
In the meantime, you could use keyboard shortcuts: gtxl(label name)[ENTER]gi

------
nzmsv
I know this has been requested thousands of times in every forum on the web,
but if someone from Google is listening, could you add a switch to stop
automatically adding contacts?

~~~
ben1040
I never really used the Google contacts feature until getting an Android
phone. At that point I had to spend an hour getting my contacts into a usable
state; most of that time was spent clearing out nearly six years' worth of
contacts that were auto-added courtesy of Gmail.

~~~
ThomPete
What they should do is to allow you to remove everything that you haven't
replied back to.

~~~
pjscott
That should be something you can hack with the Contacts Data API:

[http://code.google.com/apis/contacts/docs/3.0/developers_gui...](http://code.google.com/apis/contacts/docs/3.0/developers_guide.html)

------
wonsungi
I suggested having a "Compose" button instead of a link in 2004. I noticed no
one, including myself, was looking for a link when they wanted to write a new
email because the other active Gmail actions like "Search" and "Delete" all
had buttons.

~~~
davidu
What has buttons and what has links in Gmail is totally inconsistent.

Also, has anyone ever figured out a way to edit the Quick Links that are
created from the Google Labs "quick links" plugin? It seems like you can
create them, but not delete or edit them.

------
newman314
Here's a relatively simple request.

Add the ability to sort by attachment size. I want to be able to clear out
some old files and have to resort to attaching Mac Mail to it just so that I
can sort.

~~~
trop
I've heard gmail's data store makes this an expensive operation. It doesn't
want to load all your messages and sort/page through them by their content.
But can't give you a citation on this.

Presumably, this is why all views are chronological: it filters a time-indexed
stream of messages.

~~~
newman314
I don't buy this. Gmail allows you to sort/select using other parameters. This
would simply be another search param.

Note that I'm not disputing the fact that this may be an expensive operation.
But I am able to go in through IMAP and issue the equivalent instructions,
sort by size in client, then issue IMAP delete/purge requests, the net result
is the same so why not enable this.

------
KC8ZKF
I would like my mail to be automatically archived on viewing, unless I take
specific action to keep it in the inbox, à la Emacs Gnus. (Emacs Gnus hides
read email unless the user has ticked it.)

------
adam-_-
Maybe I'm weird but I don't want stuff I've labelled ending up in spam. I've
never seen one of these messages being actual spam, usually just a mailing
list posting.

------
w1ntermute
I really want the ability to add a time delay to emails before they're sent.
It's such a simple feature, I don't know why it hasn't been added yet.

~~~
billmcneale
When you send a message, you have the ability to Undo that sending for about
ten seconds. It's in the yellow banner at the top.

~~~
w1ntermute
That's not what I mean. I want to be able to write an email and specify that
it should be sent at a certain time in the future, rather than right now.

------
smackfu
I wish it would stop suggesting everyone I email join GMail!

